
Tripling an Engineering Team in Six Months – Planning to Scale (Part 2/5) - zacsky
https://www.zacsky.com/blog/2017/8/tripling-an-engineering-team-in-six-months-part-two-planning-to-scale
======
zacsky
In 2016, after being acquired by private investors, we were given the green
light to triple our engineering team as fast as possible. In this article
(part 2 of a 5 part series) I dive deeper on how we actually planned the
massive task we were embarking upon, the questions we needed to ask, and the
important lessons we learned about planning to scale.

